# What Gun Do I Get?



## shawneedog1 (Feb 4, 2006)

Hello All, 
A am a home inspector and often find myself in neighborhoods that I don't exactly feel safe in.... I am looking for a gun that will be effective in stopping the two legged critter if ever needed (hopefully not). I need something light, small and can handle dust, moisture and cargo pockets. Any suggestions?


----------



## natemil373 (Dec 3, 2005)

I have a Kahr PM9 that I use for CCW. I feel very highly of this little gun, it conceals easily, is very reliable (I have heard that most Kahr's need a beaking in period before 100% reliability but I own 3 of them and have never had a malfunction on any of them out of the box), and very accurate. I can group under 3in at 25 yards with 124gr +P Gold Dots factory loaded. The only downside I see with this particular pistol is the price. I think that it MSRP's for around $750.00 but you should be able to find a gently used one much cheaper. They also make a CW9 which is very similar and is significantly cheaper as they use more economical features on it. They make these pistols in .40 S&W if you would feel undergunned with 9mm (I don't). Personnally I feel that the reports that you read of the 9mm being weak are either due to poor shot placement or using ball ammo. With premium defense ammo from virtually any manufacturer and good shot placement there is almost no chance for someone hit with it. Rem 7400 I welcome your comments :wink: . While I personally favor the Kahr's most major manufacturers pistols designed for CCW will be suitably accurate and reliable as long as you make sure that your particular gun will reliably feed the ammo you carry, as some pistols are finicky about what they will digest.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

natemil373,

You know how I feel about the 9mm. But I will admit that there is a place for it., but that place is not in a full size duty pistol. However, in a small or compact handgun the 9mm is pretty nice.(suprized you didn't I?) Exepecially since most small pistols are chambered in .25 and 32, with a few in .380. Compared to all of these offering the 9mm is pretty good. Now if we are talking full size autos I'd take a 1911 or Ruger P90 any day.

For a small deep cover CCW piece, I would not feel undergunned with a 9mm, I would rather have a full size .45, but in this case, that is out of the question.

I would not rule out a S&W J frame .38 snibbie or a Ruger .38 snubbie. Both will work long after your semi auto gumms up and quits, and .38+p is no slouch in the stopping power department.

However, we must remember what Elmer Keith said,"The bigger the hole in the hull the faster the ship sinks!"


----------



## natemil373 (Dec 3, 2005)

Actually Rem 7400 I was reading a piece in the May 06 edition of Combat Handguns about the new Kahr, I believe that it is called the PM45. It is basically the same gun as the PM9 but chambered in .45 ACP. Very compact and concealable although minutely larger than the PM9 to accept this much fatter cartridge. This gun should fit the bill nicely for someone that wants great concealability but the power of the .45. I think that the capacity is 5+1 or 6+1 which would give you nearly the capacity of the 1911. I am a huge fan of Kahr's so I no doubt will be picking one up as soon as it becomes available in my area. I'll keep you posted as to how she handles.


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Remington 7400 Do you Concealed Carry a 1911 .45 ACP if so how is it to carry that all day because i would like to get a Springfield GI style High Capicty Since my grampa was in WWII and he swears by the .45 ACP and the 1911 style pistol so i would love to get one but i want a justifiable use for it if i ever spend that much on a handgun.


----------



## Burnout (Apr 20, 2004)

I too would suggest either the PM9, wife has one, or the P9,which i will be purchasing when the budget permits. The 9mm is just fine in the stopping power department imo, just be sure to practice often, and use a good load.

I carry a springfield 1911 atm, I like it very much, I carry it in a paddle style holster on my strong side, I will use a shoulder rig at times but dont prefer it. After carrying it for awhile you get used to it, just dont get too used to it so you forget its there.

If im going to be in a car alot or its warm, ill use my sp101, in either a crossdraw or shoulder holster.

Dave


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> Remington 7400 Do you Concealed Carry a 1911 .45 ACP if so how is it to carry that all day because i would like to get a Springfield GI style High Capicty Since my grampa was in WWII and he swears by the .45 ACP and the 1911 style pistol so i would love to get one but i want a justifiable use for it if i ever spend that much on a handgun.


Very seldom do I try to conceal a 1911. I usually carry the 1911 open in a leather HUNTER holster, strong side.

Most of my concealed carry is reserved for a Ruger SP-101, .357 with 2 1/2 inch barrel in a shoulder rig.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

If it's in your budget, there's a fun little company called Detonics that makes a nice line of 1911-style .45s which are *exquisite*. They've got a full-size, one with a cut-down grip (it's actually harder to conceal the grip than it is to conceal the barrel), and one with a cut-down grip and stubby barrel that would fit your needs wonderfully.

Otherwise, I'd go with a Kahr 9mm. Or a KelTech. Both are fine. Although to be frank, the Kahr, for whatever reason, really slams ya when ya shoot it. I've shot .45s that didn't kick anywhere near as hard. Could be a problem in a stress situation. There's a company that makes little stick-on fake-suede wraps for the grip, they stick on and make your grip a lot more solid and really cut down on the pain of shooting that damn thing. Think they're called A-grips or something.


----------

